# Die Maus unter Linux schneller machen



## orffyre (17. November 2005)

Guten Tag, werte Pinguin-Gemeinde!

 Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ich irgendwo einstellen kann, wie schnell sich mein Mauszeiger bewegt. Meiner ist mir nämlich zu langsam. 

 Ich nehme an, es ist die Default-Einstellung, allerdings habe ich weder im YaST, noch im Kontrollzentrum eine Einstellung gefunden, die die Konfiguration der Mausbeschleunigung zulässt.

 OS ist SuSE 9.3 Pro.

 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## deepthroat (17. November 2005)

Hi.

Also irgendwo solltest du mal deine Brille aufsetzen oder so?! 

Im KDE Kontrollzentrum, Peripherie, Maus, Tab "Erweitert" (o.ä.) sind jede Menge Einstellungen. (Jedenfalls sollten die da sein. Meine Version: 3.4.2-0.fc4.1)

Gruß


----------



## orffyre (17. November 2005)

Ich habe kein Geld und kann mir keine Brille leisten. Ausserdem sehe ich oft alles in schwarz-weiss. Vielleicht sollte ich mal das Licht anmachen...


----------

